# Spurs offer rasho to dallas but they decline



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.broadbandnewsnet.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=2190&z=1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im glad they declined i wouldnt want it to bite us in the butt vs a team in our division, but it goes to show that spurs are still trying to get him off the payroll.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I just read about this in the Express News this morning. I mean, geeze, if we can't even trade Rasho for Tariq Abdul-Wahad, we're not getting anything for the guy. Yeah, that's probably the most obvious statement I've ever made, but damn, Tariq Abdul-Wahad? He doesn't even play. The Mavs don't even think about him playing.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, that was a stupid proposal...
Dallas already has their big stiff playing center. Why would they want another one? 
It seems we are going to have to waive Rasho...


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

They'll probably make Rasho their amnesty move. I wish they could come to terms with him on a renegotiated contract. For about half of his current salary, I'd like to keep him around. His bulk would be especially handy in a potential Spurs-Heat Finals against Shaq. I suspect that he isn't willing to renegotiate, though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Renegotiating isn't part of the deal, I don't think.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

You hear about players contracts being renegotiated or restructured in the NFL all the time to lower cap liability, but you never hear about it in the NBA...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sasaint said:


> You hear about players contracts being renegotiated or restructured in the NFL all the time to lower cap liability, but you never hear about it in the NBA...



I'm pretty sure they have different stances on that because of each's salary cap. I've honestly never heard of a NBA player renegoatiating his current deal for less money, so I'm assuming that's not allowed.


You'd figure that Dallas would just renegoatiate with Michael Finley if that was possible.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

You can't renegotiate a contract after its signed.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Didn't KG do just that?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ApheLion02 said:


> Didn't KG do just that?



I'm not sure. I remember that he re-signed with Minny for less than the maximum he could have got from them, so I'm not sure if that's what you were thinking of.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

I think it was his contract extension...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move him to Memphis in a three team move!

Memphis send Tsaka to San Antonio, resign Humphrey and send him with Raul Lopez to Houston
Houston send Vin Baker to San Antonio
San Antonio send Rasho Nesterovic to Memphis

Why?

San Antonio: Be free of Rasho big contract, and waive Vin Baker (included just to complete salaries). Tsaka can get some minutes and learn something with Gregg Popovich.

Memphis: Rasho may be overpaid, but he is a good C, and they move Tsaka (which isn't being much used, and will be less used when/if they get another C)

Houston: They won't use Baker. So, they get Lopez (who gets waived by them) and Humphrey, who can at least play in some garbage minutes (more useful than Baker today).


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Tsaka? What the hell is that?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thats a terrible trade for the Spurs. Trade Rasho to ATL with a first round pick for Josh Childress!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

like they would do it lol
besides we running out of 1st rounders


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Thats a terrible trade for the Spurs. Trade Rasho to ATL with a first round pick for Josh Childress!!!


Terrible? Is a way better than trade for Tariq Abdul-Wahad... And also, Atlanta won't trade Josh Childress for Rasho!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> Well, that was a stupid proposal...
> Dallas already has their big stiff playing center. Why would they want another one?


That's exactly what I was going to post. There are plenty of teams that could use a decent (if overpaid) center, so why offer Nesterovic to a team that already has one?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

RP McMurphy said:


> That's exactly what I was going to post. There are plenty of teams that could use a decent (if overpaid) center, so why offer Nesterovic to a team that already has one?


and thats in the same division and a rival? mybe they saw potenial lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It does seem odd that the Spurs offered a center to a division rival. I think this rumor came from a San Antonio writer, so it's more believable.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It does seem odd that the Spurs offered a center to a division rival. I think this rumor came from a San Antonio writer, so it's more believable.


i think we do a sign a trade with rodmonivich(i know i slaughterd his name) with rasho. that would make since. seattle also needs a center so it could work


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Seattle desperately needs a Center, and of course they would like to get something in return for Radmanovic if he chooses to leave, but Rasho will basically be making the same amount of money per season that Seattle apparently doesn't want to pay for Radmanovic. A Rasho for Radmanovic swap would only make sense if Seattle gets extremely desperate.


On San Antonio's stand point, Radmanovic wants to be a starter and wants to be paid starter money, so that's not going to work. Our best reserves last year in Brown, Barry, and Horry all didn't get above 25 MPG, and I don't see why Radmanovic would get any more than that. Hey, Radmanovic has a ton more talent than Rasho, so Seattle wouldn't do this anyway, but if for some reason they offered it to the Spurs I'm not even 100% sure if they would take it.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I can understand why the Mavs declined the trade... insurances cover Tariq's wages at 95%, for Peter Holt this trade makes sense and is a pretty good one. And TAW has one or two years remaining whereas Rasho's expires in like 4 or 5 yrs (sorrry guys I'm too tired to check).


----------

